# Video Guide to machine ploshing around door tops etc...



## downesy (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi guys,

We've all seen the video's on you tube showing the correct technique to using a PC/G220 in an up down up down, side to side method on a flat bonnet or door.

Now has anyone got any video's they can share showing the correct technique for machine polishing more difficult areas (e.g. Polishing the tops of doors where they meet roof's etc.), and how not to inflict buffer trails or holograms on these tighter areas?

I think us beginner's would find this very helpful, to see how the pro's approach these areas.

Thanks.


----------

